# eivät tunnu ja kuulosta



## Gavril

Huomenta,

I have two questions about the phrase "eivät tunnu ja kuulosta" in the context below:



> – Tulevien viikkojen aikana katsotaan läpi kaikki yhtiöt, joiden  kohdalta asia on akuutti tämän kevään aikana, ja katsotaan tilannetta  suhteessa muihin yhtiöihin. Ymmärrän erittäin hyvin, että korotukset  eivät tunnu ja kuulosta kohtuullisilta, jos ajattelee  korotusprosentteja.



Translation of the second sentence: 
"I understand very well that the [planned] pay raises do not seem or sound[?] reasonable if one thinks about the percentage of the raises."

1) Since this is a negative clause, why did the writer say "_*ja* kuulosta"_, as opposed to _*eivätkä* kuulosta_?

2) _tuntua_ and _kuulostaa_ seem to have more or less the same meaning in this context -- is this a case where a synonym is being used for emphasis?

Kiitos


----------



## fennofiili

Good questions. My guess is that the explanation to both is that _tunnu _and _kuulosta _are effectively synonymous, two ways to express the same thing. Therefore the word _ja _just connects them to one concept. It is used that way in other contexts, too, e.g. _lupaan ja vannon_.

Googling with "tunnu ja kuulosta" gives so many hits that this can even be regarded as a phrase or, rather, the manifestation of the common phrase_ tuntuu ja kuulostaa_ in a negative sentence.


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> 1) Since this is a negative clause, why did the writer say "_*ja* kuulosta"_, as opposed to _*eivätkä* kuulosta_?


You're right, Gavril, it should be *eivätkä*. 


fennofiili said:


> Googling with "tunnu ja kuulosta" gives so many hits that this can even be regarded as a phrase or, rather, the manifestation of the common phrase_ tuntuu ja kuulostaa_ in a negative sentence.


Once again, don't trust googling. It usually gives you thousands of wrong answers.


----------



## fennofiili

Hakro said:


> it should be *eivätkä*



According to what authoritative statement?



> Once again, don't trust googling. It usually gives you thousands of wrong answers.



Googling shows that "tunnu ja kuulosta" is somewhat less common than "tunnu eikä kuulosta". The question was about explaining a phenomenon, not about judging it right or wrong.

But regarding authorities, _Kielikello _2/2013 has an article _Eikä on entisensä. – Eikä!_, which says:

“Silloin kun kielto koskee molempia rinnastettuja yhdessä (”ei x ja y”), käytetään joka tapauksessa _ja_-jatketta ilman kieltosanaa:

 Kaikki _eivät_ ole kauniita _ja_ rohkeita. Vrt. Kaikki eivät ole kauniita eivätkä rohkeita (kielletään luonnehdinnat erikseen). | Miksikö minulla _ei_ ole puolisoa _ja_ perhettä?”


----------



## Hakro

OK, Fennofiili, luovutan nyt. Sinä et halua ymmärtää minun perustelujani, enkä minä voi hyväksyä sinun yhteydestään irrotettuja sitaattejasi. Lopetan tähän.


----------



## fennofiili

Hakro said:


> OK, Fennofiili, luovutan nyt. Sinä et halua ymmärtää minun perustelujani, enkä minä voi hyväksyä sinun yhteydestään irrotettuja sitaattejasi. Lopetan tähän.



Et esittänyt mitään perusteluja. Kirjoitit vain "it should be *eivätkä*". Se on väite, ei perustelu. Lisäksi se ei vastaa siihen, mitä kysyttiin (why did the writer say...).

Mainitsin myös sitaattini lähteen, josta asiayhteyden voi tarkistaa. Sitaatin sisältö on kyllä jokseenkin kontekstiriippumaton.

Vaikka -_kä_-liitteen käyttö _ja_-sanan sijasta on lähes automaattista monissa tilanteissa, se ei ole poikkeuksetonta eikä mikään normi erityisesti vaadi sitä. Jos olet eri mieltä, kerro toki, missä sellainen normi on esitetty; oma mielipiteesi ei riitä normiksi.


----------



## Mordong

Minun takapuolituntumani sanoo suunnilleen samaa kuin fennofiilin lainaus Kielikellosta. Jos ajattelen esimerkkilausetta _Miksi minä en ole kaunis enkä rohkea_, se sisältää minusta ajatuksen, että toisenkin ominaisuuden ilmaantuminen riittäisi, kun taas _kaunis ja rohkea_, molemmat olisivat toivottavia. Itse tosin sanon aina ei - eikä, joten rikon omia sääntöjäni.  Mutta päättelisin, että tästä syystä ensimmäisen viestin lauseessa on _ja_, sillä oletetaan, ettei ole mahdollista saavuttaa vain joko järkevältä tuntumista tai kuulostamista, koska nehän ovat likimain synonyymejä.


----------

